# Critique my Quarter Horse!! (:



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Her back legs look strange to me. But I like everything else about her


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The things that stick out to me are...sickle hocked and she looks like she stands under herself in the front. I'd like to see more bone in her legs to help support her big body.

Overall, she's very cute. Love her coloring.


----------



## mimisaur (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback! 
It's weird though, in some pics her hocks look almost normal but in some she looks super sickle hocked. ):


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In the pictures, the horse looks sickle hocked & slighty calf kneed. She has a very straight shoulder, but the rest of her is very nice. Attractive horse.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The picture of her right side is really showing sickle hocked. The picture of her left side, is slightly better. Her front end placement could be from how you set her up, not so much as her actual conformation.

This is what I'm comparing her to.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I like her build. Sickle-hocked is not a bad thing in cow horses, I have heard it give you a better stop.
I agree with it looks like she is under herself.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally don't like her build...

-Sickle Hocked
-Straight Shoulder
-Splay footed in the back
-Camped Under in the front
-Looks slightly pigeon toed in the front
-Longer Back
-Small Hip

I don't like how her body is put together....especially her neck and how it ties into her body.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Mimisaur! The perfect horse isn't always the most beautiful, but can be the most pleasurable and loving


----------



## mimisaur (Mar 24, 2012)

lol thanks to all for the feedback. 
Part of it is on me though...I did set her up badly ahah. But I love her soo much. She's only 4 and has the BEST mind and temperament I've ever seen in a horse. I can take her anywhere and do anything with her and she's always willing and nothing seems to phase or spook her!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

mimisaur said:


> lol thanks to all for the feedback.
> Part of it is on me though...I did set her up badly ahah. But I love her soo much. She's only 4 and has the BEST mind and temperament I've ever seen in a horse. I can take her anywhere and do anything with her and she's always willing and nothing seems to phase or spook her!


We could critique her all day, but if she has the attitude that you mentioned above, she is perfect!


----------



## mimisaur (Mar 24, 2012)

lol yeah!! 
I got superr lucky with her <3


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

waresbear said:


> We could critique her all day, but if she has the attitude that you mentioned above, she is perfect!


Very true! My horse has some confo faults as well, over at the knee, short back, short neck, post legged, butt high....but temperament, and personality wise, he is exactly what I was looking for, and exactly what I want in a horse! Nice to see someone taking critique so well 

As long as your horse meets your expectations, shouldnt matter what other people see, say, or tell you


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

mimisaur said:


> lol thanks to all for the feedback.
> Part of it is on me though...I did set her up badly ahah. But I love her soo much. She's only 4 and has the BEST mind and temperament I've ever seen in a horse. I can take her anywhere and do anything with her and she's always willing and nothing seems to phase or spook her!


What is her breeding?


----------



## mimisaur (Mar 24, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> What is her breeding?


Her sire is Zippos Mr Goodbar and her dam is Southern Cricket out of Southern Pleasure and Go Cricket. I know Zippos Mr Goodbar is pretty well known but I don't know much about her mother's side...ahahah


----------

